# Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-70mm f/4L IS Kits Delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

```
<p>The brand new Canon EOS 6D Mark II has begun shipping along with the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II kit. However, it appears the EOS 6D Mark II w/24-70mm f/4L IS has been delayed. The kit was scheduled to begin shipping on August 4, 2017, however it has been pushed back indefinitely.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://translate.google.com/translate?act=url&depth=2&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/info/6dmk2-delivery/release.html">From Canon</a>: </strong><em>(Google Translated)</em></p>
<blockquote><p><span class="notranslate">Thank you very much for your patronage of Canon products.</span></p>
<p><span class="notranslate">Digital SLR camera that we are planning to release on August 4 EOS 6D Mark II · EF 24-70 F4L IS USM Lens Kit We are currently receiving very many orders that exceed the plan and deliver goods It is expected that you will receive your time.</span></p>
<p><span class="notranslate">We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences caused by our dealers and orders.</span></p>
<p><span class="notranslate">We will improve this situation as soon as possible and we will continue to devote ourselves to relevant departments so that we can deliver the products promptly to our customers, so we appreciate your understanding.</span></p></blockquote>
<p>Canon claims demand has exceeded expectations and that is the reason for the delay.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Jul 31, 2017)

But the 24-70mm f/4L is in stock... can't they just honour the deal and send two items in one box?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon claims demand has exceeded expectations and that is the reason for the delay.</p>



I doubt that. According to the forum, it is a terrible camera and nobody wants it....


----------



## preppyak (Aug 1, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Canon claims demand has exceeded expectations and that is the reason for the delay.</p>


You'd think, if anything, Canon would be trying to push out 24-70 kits simply because that lens has sold poorly. Any opportunity to get it moving and creating a market...

I wonder if there's a glitch in how it focuses or handles (happens quite a bit among all manufacturers) that would make shipping it foolish until they have the firmware fix ready.


----------



## timmy_650 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think they just make a lot more money with the 24-105 and It feels like that lens isn't moving very well.


----------



## testthewest (Aug 1, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Canon claims demand has exceeded expectations and that is the reason for the delay.</p>
> ...



As far as I understood it, it is only the combination that is out of stock. If you want the 6Dii, you can buy it right now. If you want the lens, you can buy it right now. But if you want a box that reads "Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-70mm f/4L IS", you will have to wait.

So Canon simply underestimated how popular this combination would be, perhaps because they overestimated how many customers would buy their other kit-options.

Furthermore, if "popular" meant "good", then shit must taste great - millions of flies can't be wrong.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 1, 2017)

testthewest said:


> Furthermore, if "popular" meant "good", then S___ must taste great - millions of flies can't be wrong.



If s**t meets the flies needs, it is truly the best (for them). Same with cameras. If a camera meets your needs, good for you. But if it doesn't meet them, it doesn't mean that the camera is inherently bad...


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2017)

testthewest said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


I was poking fun at the forum naysayers.....

The camera has flown off of the local shelves and everyone has it on back order. At least to my mind, the kit with the 24-70 is the most attractive combo, yet I know that Canon did not offer up that many units, so of course they have run out of them.....


----------



## john kriegsmann (Aug 1, 2017)

I was planning to buy a 6D mark to replace my aging 6D. Decided against it after reading specs for new camera which did not include rumored enhancements of improved dynamic range and two SD recording slots. According to recent DXO tests reported on Canon Rumors the 6D mark 2 has less dynamic range than the original 6D. Who in their right mind would buy this camera when Nikon has a bundle sale of $2,300 for their D750 with an F4 24-120 IS lens? According to all the professional reviews the Nikon 750 has a Sony sensor which has greater dynamic range than Canon's flagship 5Dmk4. I have been a Canon shooter for 20 years and I am leaving it for Nikon. I was thinking seriously about switching to a Sony mirrorless but they are expensive and they use expensive heavy lenses that do not fit the small form factor of their mirrorless bodies. IMO the best camera for outdoor photographers today is Nikon, they combine mature DSLR systems with the best sensors in the business, which happen to be made by Sony.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 1, 2017)

preppyak said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>Canon claims demand has exceeded expectations and that is the reason for the delay.</p>
> ...



I wonder how people get ahold of canon's internal sales reports so they know this.

I really need to be in that inner circle.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 1, 2017)

At this point, aren't the kit prices the same as the body only price plus the price of the respective lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2017)

The issue is apparently related to the larger than expected number of people ordering kits. Lenses are manufactured in batches according to the forcast for demand. In order to produce more on short notice, more parts have to be manufactured pushing other production aside, it becomes a snowballing mess. That, of course means higher internal costs for Canon. 

One of the reasons that Canon is profitable is because they are generally good at forecasting demand, but its a difficult process when it comes to quantities of various kits, and they definitely guessed wrong. Also implied is that they may have a surplus of kits with the 24-105L? Maybe demand for all versions is exceeding forcasts. In the past, dealers broke extra kits into body and lens, and sold them at a discount separately, pocketing additional profit as well. With Canon's MAP policy, they are effectively prevented from doing this.


----------



## WillT (Aug 1, 2017)

Could it be Canon creating artificial scarcity or supply problems? 

The body ranks 13th in DSLR cameras on Amazon

The 24-105 kit ranks #164 in DSLR Cameras on Amazon

So these don't appear to be flying off the shelf unless I do not understand Amazons sales rank


----------



## reef58 (Aug 1, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> I was planning to buy a 6D mark to replace my aging 6D. Decided against it after reading specs for new camera which did not include rumored enhancements of improved dynamic range and two SD recording slots. According to recent DXO tests reported on Canon Rumors the 6D mark 2 has less dynamic range than the original 6D. Who in their right mind would buy this camera when Nikon has a bundle sale of $2,300 for their D750 with an F4 24-120 IS lens? According to all the professional reviews the Nikon 750 has a Sony sensor which has greater dynamic range than Canon's flagship 5Dmk4. I have been a Canon shooter for 20 years and I am leaving it for Nikon. I was thinking seriously about switching to a Sony mirrorless but they are expensive and they use expensive heavy lenses that do not fit the small form factor of their mirrorless bodies. IMO the best camera for outdoor photographers today is Nikon, they combine mature DSLR systems with the best sensors in the business, which happen to be made by Sony.



You know I don't necessarily disagree with your overall disappointment, but what I find strange is your whole argument is based on comments from others you have digested and then determined Canon is not best for you. Do you have any first hand experience with any of the cameras, or are you just relying on the wisdom of the internet? What nugget of improvement are you looking to gain? It is a serious question.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 1, 2017)

testthewest said:


> Furthermore, if "popular" meant "good", then S___ must taste great - millions of flies can't be wrong.



It's funny how that never seems to apply to anecdotal reports of Sony, Nikon, or mirrorless in general being popular. No, the masses are only wrong when the data points to them buying Canon. The masses are intelligent, tasteful, and attractive when they buy Sony. Or they would be, if the masses ever actually did that.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 1, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> Who in their right mind would buy this camera when Nikon has a bundle sale of $2,300 for their D750 with an F4 24-120 IS lens?



Anyone who's compared the Nikkor 24-120 to Canon's 24-105L


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's a few of the things that I don't understand... ( a VERY partial list  )

The 6DII and 24-70 is NOT offered as a kit in Canada....

In Canada, the 6DII sells for $2,599.99, the 24-105 F4 LII lens sells for $1,449,99, and the kit is $4,049.99. You pay $0.01 more for the kit than the items separately! Isn't the whole idea of a kit to give you savings when buying multiple items?

So if there is no price savings with a kit, why bother waiting for a kit?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 1, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Here's a few of the things that I don't understand... ( a VERY partial list  )
> 
> The 6DII and 24-70 is NOT offered as a kit in Canada....
> 
> ...



It's roughly the same situation here. I understand their goal of not having the 24-105ii becoming as devalued as the first version because of the discounted bundles, but you'd think they could knock the combo down by $100 or $150 without doing that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 1, 2017)

WillT said:


> Could it be Canon creating artificial scarcity or supply problems?
> 
> The body ranks 13th in DSLR cameras on Amazon
> 
> ...



if they are backordered, they will be lower in amazon sales ranking. they are updated hourly.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 1, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> Who in their right mind would buy this camera when Nikon has a bundle sale of $2,300 for their D750 with an F4 24-120 IS lens? According to all the professional reviews the Nikon 750 has a Sony sensor which has greater dynamic range than Canon's flagship 5Dmk4. I have been a Canon shooter for 20 years and I am leaving it for Nikon.



And why not? If you prefer Nikon, then you should. No one will argue.

The point is, why do people argue when folks decide to choose Canon? There are many reasons to choose the 6D II over the Nikon if:

You prefer Canon reliability.
You prefer Canon color (a really big deal for many, including myself).
You already have Canon lenses.
You prefer Canon ergonomics.
You don't pixel peep or do heavy post processing, in which case the differences in IQ may be indistinguishable.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue is apparently related to the larger than expected number of people ordering kits. Lenses are manufactured in batches according to the forcast for demand. In order to produce more on short notice, more parts have to be manufactured pushing other production aside, it becomes a snowballing mess. That, of course means higher internal costs for Canon.
> 
> One of the reasons that Canon is profitable is because they are generally good at forecasting demand, but its a difficult process when it comes to quantities of various kits, and they definitely guessed wrong. Also implied is that they may have a surplus of kits with the 24-105L? Maybe demand for all versions is exceeding forcasts. In the past, dealers broke extra kits into body and lens, and sold them at a discount separately, pocketing additional profit as well. With Canon's MAP policy, they are effectively prevented from doing this.


That maybe a true statement in the US but not in Europe where that would be illegal.


----------



## magarity (Aug 1, 2017)

WillT said:


> So these don't appear to be flying off the shelf unless I do not understand Amazons sales rank


Amazon sales rank doesn't take into account how many units are manufactured or what percentage of how many manufactured were sold by Amazon. It only takes into account how many are sold on Amazon.
Imagine: Manufacturer makes 1000 units of model A, distributes 500 through Amazon who sells 350 of them. Then model B has 500 made of which 300 distribute through Amazon who has sold 275 of them. Model A is sales ranked higher than B but B is closer to sold out of the manufacturing run than A.
All the different items in your comparison have different amounts of number made and how many of those are distributed through Amazon.
The short explanation is that sales rank is at best a very, very vague guideline to popularity, not definitely not a guide to rarity.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 1, 2017)

All the main dealers in the UK have sold out there launch allocation of the 6D MKII and state the next delivery is August week three. Two dealers we know say the majority are existing Canon owners and known customers which is similar to the launch of the 5D MKIV.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

When I bought the 6D in Canada a few months after it went on the shelves the 24-70 had just been made available and I went for it (somewhat influence by the pseudo macro) and I haven't been disappointed.

How fondly I recall how that lens was dumped on in CR threads and elsewhere just like almost every Canon product, but in fairness it was overpriced. Oh my, it was so soft at 50. Well, I seldom use it at 50. 

Jack


----------



## testthewest (Aug 2, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, if "popular" meant "good", then S___ must taste great - millions of flies can't be wrong.
> ...



It applies whenever somebody says "product A is great or better because it sells better". If that would be used for Sony, it would apply for Sony. 
In my opinion it doesn't matter if the product "flies of the shelves" (might also be the shelves collapsing under the weight of the unsold product, come to think of it). The discussion should instead be about the qualities of the product. Example: "Canon is great because their sharp, relatively cheap lenses. The Canon 6Dii allows you to use them natively!" That's something I can get behind. Not: "Canon is great because it sold some cameras!"


----------



## Khalai (Aug 2, 2017)

testthewest said:


> It applies whenever somebody says "product A is great or better because it sells better". If that would be used for Sony, it would apply for Sony.
> In my opinion it doesn't matter if the product "flies of the shelves" (might also be the shelves collapsing under the weight of the unsold product, come to think of it). The discussion should instead be about the qualities of the product. Example: "Canon is great because their sharp, relatively cheap lenses. The Canon 6Dii allows you to use them natively!" That's something I can get behind. Not: "Canon is great because it sold some cameras!"



But you can't deny, that if one manufacturer is selling the most of its cameras, there has to be something to it, right? The question is not, whether A or B sells the most. The real question lies - why A outsells B...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 2, 2017)

testthewest said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > testthewest said:
> ...



I can get behind what you're saying. However, there is a certain contingent here that repeatedly shares anecdotal tales of Canon shooters switching to Sony or Nikon as if that's proof of Canon being inferior, then trots out Big Mac and Justin Bieber analogies when people point out that the aggregate sales data points the other way. That is what I was addressing.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...


But what camera does Justin Beiber use to take a picture of his Big Mac, and does this mean that Burger King is *******?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2017)

Canon, way back with the AE-1 cemented their camera design pholosophy, and it was so successful that they have kept to it.

Basically, they concentrate on value. They design and redesign a camera, pricing and justifying each decision and always looking for better and cheaper overall design, construction, and maintainability solutions. They balance things out, so each is optimized for value.

This means that the product will likely not incorporate the latest and most expensive technology unless it actually contributes to the value proposition. Is a UHS II card reader / writer necessary if UHS I does all thats needed. Is 4K worth the additional cost based on the target market? Are dual card slots necessary if the target buyer only owns one card? Every decision is scrutinized with the goal of getting the cost down and producing something reliable, easy to build and repair, and has a maximized profit.

There are always tradeoffs like these no matter who the manufacturer is, but Canon seems to be a extreme example. The result is that the product is well balanced, has good performance for the price, is reliable, and repairs are faster and cost less. And, important to Canon, they make a fat margin of profit. Canon and other manufacturers all know that Canon can undercut your price, so they don't try to beat Canon on price.

With several decent manufacturers producing some very interesting designs, there are cameras with the features you want most. There is no camera that has everything you want, I don't think its possible because we all value different things. So pick what works for you. 

Remember Beta Tapes versus VHS? From a high tech point of view, Beta produced a better recording. But, the recording time was initially one hour, not long enough to record a typical 1.5 or 2 hour movie, and VHS was two hours. By the time Beta was extended to 2 hours, VHS was at 6 hours, and VHS had won. The very best tech quality was not valued as much as recording time by the general public, and VHS recorders cost less. (BTW, my first VCR was a Sony betamax, I still have two or three.)

That same general lesson still applies, know your market and what most customers want. Low price is number one as long as the product is good enough, is reliable, and service is good, but there can be one item, like recording time that trumps it all.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon, way back with the AE-1 cemented their camera design pholosophy, and it was so successful that they have kept to it.
> 
> *snip*



I once called Canon "conservative" here for much the same reasons and was soundly disagreed with. I agree with you though - they won't be the first to include USB3 (or -C), or a new card type, or most other features. What they do include will generally work, work well, and be useful. If you'd rather have a million new features on every release, go elsewhere, because Canon won't satisfy you and is unlikely to start.


----------



## magarity (Aug 2, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> But what camera does Justin Beiber use to take a picture of his Big Mac



An SL2 with the new EF-S 35mm Macro would be perfect for that!


----------

